

Ask HN: Implementing Test Adwords Campaign? - aaronblohowiak

I read on here that a great way to test the market for a potential idea is to create a landing page with email signup and run an Adwords campaign.  If you get people signing up, then you know that there is at least some demand (one step closer to making something that people want.)  What I was wondering is: what kind of conversion rate would signify that this is something people want? What CTR?  How much of a budget makes sense to dedicate to this kind of market research?  Do you include a link to a survey?<p>Thanks.
======
thepanister
Well, it depends on! I have already done such a thing before for my startup,
and here is what I did: 1- I created adwords campaign with $105 (I paid $10
only, and I had $100 adwords coupon), and I made the landing page is my
startup's homepage.

2- I optimized the homepage to make it ready to use for the users without
having to signup. So when the users visited the homepage, they knew what they
should do - it was clear to them.

3- I added Google adwords' code for conversion on another page to measure if
the users will reach to the point I want them to. Google Adwords will provide
you with a code that you put on the target page that you want users to reach
to, and if they do, then it means for you that they acheived your target. For
example, if you ask users at the home page to signup, then you add that code
at the other page that will be for completed signup.

4- I found more than 90% of the people reached that target page, and I was so
glad that I made something people want and would use.

It was a service that I provided online. I did not make signup because I just
wanted to know if users would even be interested in using this service or not,
and for how long.

I was so glad with the results.

If you want free $50 Google Adwords coupon code, I don't mind sharing it with
you.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Thanks for sharing your experiences. Using the conversion tracking code for
the signup page is a good idea. I am totally impressed and amazed by your 90%
-- I hope to get half of that =D

Can you explain what you mean by number 2 in more detail?

An Adwords coupon code would be great, thanks! - aaron.blohowiak@gmail.com

~~~
thepanister
Well, Firstly, I am sorry for my late response. Secondly, I hope you received
the $50 Google Adwords link I sent you via email.

About #2: There is a fact here that you realize - I guess, that users will
visit your website from Google paid adveritising. They chose your website - so
you should not disappoint them. Also you should choose the keywords carefully,
and make sure that who search for these keywords is searching for your
website! You can make a benchmark for 2 campaigns, to see which keywords work
better, if you are confused about the best keywords to use.

Also about optimizing the homepage... Users are more likely to have an idea
about your website, even before they visit it - simply because they visited
your website based on the keywords. Whatever, you should make the landing page
ready to use for the users!

I hope I am not confusing you, so I will give you an example. If users are
searching for a service like uploading and sharing photos, you should make the
landing page with a demo video to show users why they should use your service,
and upload box to use your photo uploading service. [this is an example] Also
give them a clue why your service is better than other services, like:
unlimited storage, easy sharing, and all the benifits.

Talking about benifits... you should not talk about the features of your
website! You should mention the benifits.

Sorry for making it long, but I did not have time to make it shorter, Good
luck for you.

